# Stay on a luxury yacht in London.!



## rushie

There's a luxury yacht moored near to Pontoon Dock on the Thames that is actually a hotel.! You can view it from the Doclands Light Railway.

The yacht is called Sunborn...and looks rather smart. If you type Sunborn into your search engine you'll find it under Sunborn Yacht Hotel.

The room rates aren't too bad for London either.!

Rushie


----------



## Phill

Rushie

there's a photo posted here,
Cheers for the info.

Phill
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/13409/si/sunborn/perpage/24


----------



## poseidon9

Does anyone know where the Sunborn is now? Is it possibly the same hotel ship, which has later been anchored in Lagos, Nigeria? Does anybody know, if the Lagos hotel boat has opened?


----------



## Julian Calvin

Vessel unfortunately still rotting away in Lagos. Four years now.
Original plan was that she would be moored in Lagos Lagoon as floating hotel.
Little lack of planning here.
When she arrived, woe and behold, she wouldn't fit under the bridge (only 24ft air draft). Since then subject to all sorts of litigation and accusations. Looks a sad sight as rust streaks down the hull and sunroof collapsed. Understand that she was fully kitted out on arrival with all linen, furniture etc but am sure she is a mess inside now.
Will take a photo this weekend and try to post.


----------



## Union Jack

You could always try this instead - and she's a bit closer to home for most of us:

http://www.sunborn.com/s200-sunborn-barcelona/

Jack


----------



## Julian Calvin

Wonderful pics but not quite the same 'character' or 'atmosphere' as Lagos, Nigeria. (Jester)


----------



## John Briggs

Must say I was interested by the title of this thread, until I saw the photo of the vessel that is!


----------



## martin of texaco

*Sunborn London*

Sunborn are building a new hotel for London, the S150, being built in Malaysia, will have a 153 guest rooms.
Shame the Aquiva hotel was never built, a great concept.


----------



## poseidon9

One finds floating hotels, sometimes called floatels or botels, is several cities in Europe. There are floatels for instance in Prague and Bratislava, in Amsterdam and Berlin. Stockholm has many smaller ships, which are being used as hotels or hostels. One can have a nice overnight stay in one of them. The floating hotel idea is good.

What is happening next with that ex. Sunborn vessel now located in Lagos? Is it going to be a hotel or just fading away as a hulk. Could one convert a such vessel to a sea-going ship with own engine?


----------



## Julian Calvin

Ex Seaborn hotel vessel in Lagos
Basically vessel is a flat bottom barge. Had to be brought here on a dock ship. All services need external supply ie power, water, which, as you can imagine, would have been difficult to provide in Lagos.
Vessel appears to have no overboard discharges except scuppers. Wonder where all waste water/sewage would end up if vessel ever activated.
Currently around thirty ships abandoned aground, sunk or at anchor within lagos surrounds. Sunborne may possibly join this fleet if nothing is done soon.


----------



## martin of texaco

*Sunborn London*

Did offer as a broker to sell to Qatar as an accomodation vessel if they build the Qatar to Bahrain causeway, as the site is a long way from a major town, could accomodate the engineers etc on site, keep moving her as the works are completed. Barge along side with the services etc.


----------



## poseidon9

On the other thread they were speaking of plans of motorizing the vessel, see:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/13409/si/sunborn/perpage/24

That hasn't then happened. The depth of the vessel might be less than by sea-going vessels of this size and influence it's sea-going capacities. 

The Aquiva photos look nice, too. They have been already for a longer time in internet. Perhaps the project has only been postponed?


----------



## martin of texaco

The Aquiva london hotel will not happened, i did work with Aquiva for 18 months promoting the product into Bahrain. Unfortuantely the main investor for the London hotel passed away and the project planning approval has now lapsed. The Bahrain project was put on hold also because of the economic down turn. 
But starting to look again for possible investors and sites.


----------



## JoeQ

There are a couple of ships used as hotels in Gothenborg an old ferry and an old barque, I have stayed on both and the barque is by far the best:

http://www.liseberg.com/en/home/Accommodation/Hotel/Hotel-Barken-Viking/History1/


----------



## martin of texaco

beautiful ship, a similar design was proposed for a major european city by Aquiva, as requested by the planning authority, but may not happen now.


----------



## poseidon9

Those hotel vessels of Gothenburg were mentioned. One of the vessels is a well-known old sailing ship Viking. The other one is a dark-hulled large vessel operating for an international hotel chain. Does anyone know the history of that black-hulled vessel? Is it possibly a converted barge or something, there seems to be nothing in web about the history of that vessel.


----------



## JoeQ

poseidon9 said:


> Those hotel vessels of Gothenburg were mentioned. One of the vessels is a well-known old sailing ship Viking. The other one is a dark-hulled large vessel operating for an international hotel chain. Does anyone know the history of that black-hulled vessel? Is it possibly a converted barge or something, there seems to be nothing in web about the history of that vessel.


I did stay on board the ship once if I recall correctly it is an old ferry of some kind. It is now operated by the Ibis group.

http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/hotel-2896-ibis-goteborg-city/index.shtml


----------

